# Bluetooth Headset verbindet sich nicht automatisch Win7 Ultimate



## Loki2 (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo

Ich habe Win7 Ultimate auf einem Dell Inspiron 1720 Notebook und ein BT Headset. Nach dem ich das Headset ohne Probleme gekoppelt habe konnte ich es auch wunderbar benutzen. Schalte ich das Headset aus und später wieder ein verbindet es sich nicht automatisch mit meinem Notebook. Ich muss dann erst in die Einstellungen vom BT gehen, rechte Maustaste auf das Gerät und verbinden auswählen. Kann man das nicht dauerhaft und automatisch einstellen
Am Headset liegts nicht, ich habe es mit zwei unterschiedlichen getestet und bei beiden das gleiche Verhalten festgestellt.
Kann mir hier jemand sagen wie ich Windows dazu kriege sich automatisch zu verbinden wenn das Headset in Reichweite ist

Gruß und so,
Loki2


----------

